# Infected Mead?



## lfc_ozzie (24/1/13)

Hey Guys,

Have been keeping a eye on one of my meads the last few days and not sure if its just something normal/from the yeast/or a infection. As this is my first batch of mead im not too sure. So from the pictures below does this look infected??


----------



## Deep End (24/1/13)

This is of absolutely no knowledgable use to you, but after 8 longies of fine home brew I can't help but comment. "Them's some nasty looking grogans lurking around your mead ol mate" I"m about to put my first JAO down and I hope I dont get them grogans in my mead, honey is too dear to have grogans in!

Mick


----------



## lfc_ozzie (24/1/13)

its been in about a week and a bit and i think the yeast is EC1118

If i gentle swirl the demijohn it almost completely disappears and its like it just dissolves back into the solution but then reappears several hours later


----------



## Goldenchild (24/1/13)

Hard to tell from photos given mate.
How long has it been fermenting and what type of yeast?
my meads have had white yeast boats floating and hanging around the edges for the first weeks before.

What worries me about the photos is the way it looks like its spiderwebbing in the middle( could just be the iphone photo resolution) which would be a good sign it's infected. 

Try get a photo showing the inside and it should be more obvious.


----------



## Airgead (25/1/13)

My meads look like that quite often (as far as I can tell from the photos). My research tells me that its little bits of yeast and light floaty gunk from the honey (fine particles of wax etc) that form a floating film. Perfectly harmless. Unless it starts growing little dendrites down into the liquid. Then its bad.

I just rack out from under it when its time to rack.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## lfc_ozzie (25/1/13)

I'm starting to think it may be wax as after I swirl it it disappears for a quite s few hours 7+ and also the neck of the vessel looks like its coated in a waxy substance. So fingers crossed, it looks like most of the fermentation is over so will rack in next few days


----------



## kezza (25/1/13)

my mead looked the same at around the 3 month mark now its clear as crystal and is nearly 12 months old


----------

